# Post your Pen Number/s for the Supreme



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Thought I'd start a thread for us to post our Pen Numbers, if you want to, so that if anyone wants to see each others cats, or maybe meet then you can.

My numbers are 959 and 960.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Iam going to jot these numbers down, theres so many peolple i want to say hi too. Ill be a bag of nerves on the day and i dont want to forget any one lol.


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> Thought I'd start a thread for us to post our Pen Numbers, if you want to, so that if anyone wants to see each others cats, or maybe meet then you can.
> 
> My numbers are 959 and 960.


Are your two still kittens Vicky??


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

yep.....................


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

It will be nice to finally meet up and see your babies.xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

my pen has no number just had a look it still works ok


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

borderer said:


> my pen has no number just had a look it still works ok


lol what a silly billy........:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Fireblade said:


> It will be nice to finally meet up and see your babies.xxxxx


Yes will be nice


----------



## burfy (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi Jen my boys in pen 429a so only a few pens away from you 
can't wait i've packed me show bag already


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Is anybody doing the magic theme?.xxxx


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm not, I'm not creative at all.... Are you?


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

I'll be at pen 207 with my friend and her rather smashing MC kitten  xx

Hope everyone who's showing does well xx i'll hopefully get to chat to a few people there in person xx


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> I'm not, I'm not creative at all.... Are you?


Yes, hopefully.If i can get everything ready.lol xxxx


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Not sure this is a good idea, cos under gccf rules arnt you not supposed to publicly let know which cat your are showing? By giving the pen number surely you are doing this? Naughty naughty Biawhiskas


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Not sure this is a good idea, cos under gccf rules arnt you not supposed to publicly let know which cat your are showing? By giving the pen number surely you are doing this? Naughty naughty Biawhiskas


In my case i'm just saying where i'll be lol x isn't my pen  xx


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Good thinking Lou Lou


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

The rules have now changed and I think Naomi and Soupie will back me up on this one. There are lots of posts on other threads where we state we are taking cats to shows, we just don't say what cats we are taking.


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

yes - the only rule is that you must not identify yourself or your cats to a judge at a show before they have finished their classes for the day. It's not really a good idea to name specific cats that are going to specific shows though as it could be a bit uncomfortable for judges who are on the various groups and forums.



Biawhiska said:


> The rules have now changed and I think Naomi and Soupie will back me up on this one. There are lots of posts on other threads where we state we are taking cats to shows, we just don't say what cats we are taking.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Yes I agree I only mention if I am going to be at a show not if I am showing or not and who I am showing. I only mention it on here and I don't think there are any Judges for my breed on here.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes, but i would've thought it wouldn't be hard to work out if someone wanted to know which cat was going,but good luck to all peeps who are showing and to those who are just visiting have a great time and i'm sure you will,looking forward to hearing the results


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Can we not try and have a meet up at a certain time at a certain place, not having been to a cat show before I dont know how that would work :huh:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Yes, but i would've thought it wouldn't be hard to work out if someone wanted to know which cat was going,but good luck to all peeps who are showing and to those who are just visiting have a great time and i'm sure you will,looking forward to hearing the results


yeah that's pretty obvious but you are not doing anything wrong by not saying who is going.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> yeah that's pretty obvious but you are not doing anything wrong by not saying who is going.


Well sometimes the obvious isn't obvious so i thought i'd state the obvious,didn't mean to offend or rile you BT,sorry if i did


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I just thought giving your pen number out publicly would make it pretty obvious which cat you were entering, maybe the rules are different for the Supreme there being that many


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

We have got our tickets etc through so if anyone wants to know our pen number then PM me and I will send it to you - I don't want to risk posting it just incase - xx


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

people ASSUME they know what cat is going, it's not proof or written down so it's not breaking a rule.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> people ASSUME they know what cat is going, it's not proof or written down so it's not breaking a rule.


Please Bt,i am not people i am one person and no-one said anyone was breaking any rules,just unsure but you know your stuff and as you quite rightly stated kk being a judge confirmed so everyones a winner,so you really don't have to get so defensive,question asked,question answered,have a great time and good luck dear


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I wasn't saying what I said to you when I said people. I used the term in general that is why I said people dear!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> I wasn't saying what I said to you when I said people. I used the term in general that is why I said people dear!


Aah right,am with ya loveTakes me a while but i get their eventually my dear


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

cool


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm not going - first year back into cat showing after a nine year enforced break, and I've nothing to show and can't justify the expense of going just to visit  

I bought in three cats when I returned to the show / breeding world in March. One is a Champion but the type has moved on so much that he has had three out of four CCs withheld this year. One has good type but indeterminate coat length, far too long for an Asian shorthair and far too short for a Tiffanie. And to make matters worse she hasn't even called since she was five months old - I hope she calls in the Spring otherwise I will be gutted, my boy has a very long coat and the kittens just might be good. And the third failed to qualify when her CC was withheld (though that was a surprise to me) - but she has kittens so we wouldn't have been going anyway. She's a wonderful Mum but has had two caesareans since I had her, with a total of only two surviving kittens, so realistically I can't breed her again and I am gutted about that too, especially as the kitten I would have kept to replace her died  

All in all it has not been a good comeback. However I do have high hopes for next year - have bought in another girl and am getting another boy very soon  and I should have some showable kittens next year - but if I spend any more money my husband will probably leave home, we run a business where we buy in dollars and sell non-essential goods, and the recession is biting  

Liz


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

here's to a better year for 2009!:thumbup1:


----------



## Daisy May (Aug 19, 2008)

I will come and say Hi Vicky


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

yay thanks sue be nice to see you again and to meet my rafa! sadly caesar will be a no show  he has the feline version of a black eye thanks to his not stop male kitten play fighting LOL I have rafa in isolation at the moment :thumbup1:


----------

